# panda cories



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

ive been trying to research them but as usual, information on google is contradictory. can someone tell me everything (or as much as they can) about these guys? some say they prefer colder water and im not sure they'd be okay in my tank. whats the minimum tank size for them?


----------

